# Update für ANTS-Wurm von Symantec verfügbar



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2001)

Ich habe den Wurm gestern abend zu Symantec eingereicht und habe heute morgen das entsprechende Update bekommen. Der Wurm wird jetzt sicher erkannt.

Also an alle NAV-Anwender: Update holen!


----------

